# Why I didn't ride today



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't be the only one who gets weird reasons why they didn't ride.

After a winter of record snowfalls, and biting cold, I could only ride when I could haul out, which wasn't that often because the roads were often crappy and the forecast bad, I have been longing for spring. Trouble is spring has been cancelled this year, so winter is kindly hanging around to make sure that we don't run out of weather:twisted:

I decided today to beat the system, get up early and ride when the place is a frozen mess of ridged mud and sheets of frozen ice, which although is a crappy option, is a whole lot better than waiting until it thaws and the place is a sea of slimy black very slippery mud. I managed to drag myself out of bed, out into the Arctic waste, catch Emmy, went to tack up and WHOOPS, problem. You see since I got the trailer with a tack space most of my tack lives in there, so much less hassle that keep load and unloading, but there was an issue, can you what it is yet?

[URL=http://s211.photobucket.com/user/rm185western/media/photo2.jpg.html][/URL]

:twisted: Some smart person *COUGH* DH, moved the auger while he was clearing snow and trying to level the yard, he must of moved it while the ground was soft, and the end had sunk in, and then frozen hard. So until I can get either the trailer or the auger shifted, in hand work it is. She was a star at that BTW:lol:

Come on, I want to hear your why I didn't ride today.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I would have gone with a lame old 'too much snow - no place to get out' excuse but yours is much more inventive.:lol:


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I have to catch my mare first thing in the morning when I go out to do chores or else she heads out to pasture and you won't see her again till dark. So anyways it was snowing and trying to rain this morning here so I didn't bother locking her up since I figured today would be a write off. Well now I'm sitting here and the sun is trying to come out!! Grrr. If my other big pen wasn't under water right now that mare would be locked up all the time, but that's not an option right now! 
When will summer get here so I can complain about bugs and heat! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I actually did ride today! First time in quite a while. Just a simple hack around the property. Sorry GH but it was awesome!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it rained and hailed all day yesterday, and today's clouds looked like yesterday's leftovers, so that's why i didn't ride today.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't have a horse here to ride


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Gave two of my dogs, hair doos.......


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Because my mare had to be a hussy and get herself knocked up, now has a week old foal at her side. I couldn't ride my gelding because I don't have stirrups or leathers for the only saddle that fits him.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I couldn't ride cause I rode yesterday and my time, money, and life (such as kids) doesn't allow me to go out everyday. I board 30-45 mins away one way (depending on traffic and weather). I can't wait to get settled into a place with a few acres for my horses. Very soon though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, I think your excuse beats mine. I was trucking into PA to bring back a load of hay....hopefully the last out-of-state trip before first cutting.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I rode today, got snowed on a little bit, but the footing in the arena is quite good. Not enough time to ride both horses or venture out on the road. Tomorrow your auger or trailer will be free and tomorrow I have a day off work, you will ride, I will ride both horses and go on the road. Lets see if that works out for us.....


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I didn't ride today because my horse needed a day off :wink:


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

We board our horses so my mom has to drive me and my horse stuff over there. She never goes when it snows or rains or looks like it might. I would love to ride all day everyday no matter what the weather....just as soon as I can drive.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The auger has been moved, temps due to drop back down tonight, so will try again tomorrow:wink:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Because it's tax season and I'm working STUPID hours.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Well, I think your excuse beats mine. I was trucking into PA to bring back a load of hay....hopefully the last out-of-state trip before first cutting.


:shock:
So YOU"RE the one who keeps taking it all!:?

Actually, I had to take delivery of some beautiful green hay today myself. It's so scarce right now I have to beat people off with a stick! Luckily I had it under contract before it was ever baled last year.

Jake and Dai- I'm green. Just green!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I didn't ride today because we have a blizzard outside, and at least 2 to 3 feet of new snow.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

We had company all weekend. Friends from Portland and my nephew from San Francisco. As one left, another arrived.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lockwood said:


> :shock:
> So YOU"RE the one who keeps taking it all!:?
> 
> Actually, I had to take delivery of some beautiful green hay today myself. It's so scarce right now I have to beat people off with a stick! Luckily I had it under contract before it was ever baled last year.
> ...


LOL, yes, that would be me. We've made five trips (75 bales/trip) this winter, and hopefully this is the last! For the first two trips, we traveled 9 hours round trip to our family's dairy farm, but the last three have just been 4 hours round trip to Edinboro. Much easier.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I didn't ride today because mind your own business!

I did actually ride today. But a lot of my excuses are because "its cold" or "I don't have gas to get to the barn". Which, in my opinion, translates to "I didn't want to, buzz off".

A legit excuse is "I have my daughter". I rarely go to the barn when she's with me, I'd rather spend that time with her, not my horse. I will be re-enrolling her in lessons soon though so I can go to the barn when I have her and we'll still be together.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

I had to work to earn the $$ to pay the board so the horses get fed and...well you get the idea


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> LOL, yes, that would be me. We've made five trips (75 bales/trip) this winter, and hopefully this is the last! For the first two trips, we traveled 9 hours round trip to our family's dairy farm, but the last three have just been 4 hours round trip to Edinboro. Much easier.


:-o ohhh, they make nice hay up there!
Used to travel there to get some myself several years ago.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

I decided to fall asleep on my couch.....hubby woke me to come to bed at 2 am, woke up with a REALLY sore lower back, it's fine when I'm standing up straight, but as soon as I bend HOOOLY it hurts lol.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Jake and Dai said:


> I actually did ride today! First time in quite a while. Just a simple hack around the property. Sorry GH but it was awesome!


*don't like* because I'm jealous button being hit repeatedly


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

GH, I am assuming you have pastures? Can't hack out on the flat pastures?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

waresbear said:


> GH, I am assuming you have pastures? Can't hack out on the flat pastures?


I assume I have pastures as well, trouble is they are still buried under several feet of snow


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Because I spent six hours cleaning my bedroom!!! That's crazy but true! And, the brat has taken over Flicka as her show horse so I'm horseless again. Send me a horse GH!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I assume I have pastures as well, trouble is they are still buried under several feet of snow


But they are flat pastures, correct? Hell, go out there & break trail!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I will do with Ben, but Emmy's legs are to short:shock:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, you are off the hook with Emmy, my daughter's late great old Arab hated me when I took him trail breaking in the snow, he would stumble, on purpose. Taller horses have no excuses, neither do you now!


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't ride today because last night I got a phone call that my job at work today was cancelled so I stayed up late. Then at 5am I got another phone call that my job was back on and had to get up and go to work. 
Plus, I thought I lost my horse!!! Turns out that new bay out there is actually my palomino in camo so I can't find him to ride!! Dang mud.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL new bay!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I didn't ride this past weekend because I worked til 3pm Saturday then doctored up on Boo, mucked the stalls, raked the fallen leaves in the front yard and hauled off some garbage.

Yesterday in church til 12 then met for lunch and it started raining about the time we got home. Doctored up Boo's leg then walked the new pastures behind us to evaluate what all I need to do to make it horse safe as possible.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I didn't ride yesterday because my kids did, and thats an exhausting undertaking, lol. The older one can handle it all, but the 6 yr old, who has to ride a full-sized horse, since we don't have anything pony-sized except my older one's brat, has to have help and likes me to stay close by at all times, which mean jogging around a few feet to the left and behind whoever she's riding.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Up early to ride? Check

Ground suitably frozen? Check

Blowing a gale, with handfuls of snow in it:shock: not so good.

OK, so there is only one horse here that I want to ride in a gale and snow, so I go catch him and

FREAKING LAME

So not riding again today


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^ Lame?? What happened?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

nevertoomany excuses for not riding


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

nvr2many said:


> ^^ Lame?? What happened?


Has a split in his hoof, my own fault I didn't get him done last time Jc was here. I'm hoping that he can get here soon and sort him out, with this really hard freeze and ruts if they are at all long it is so easy for them to either take a chunk out or split.

It isn't to bad I don't think, but he is going short on it, so hopefully a trim will sort him out. There is no heat or swelling anywhere, but could also of jarred himself, start with the hoof and work up I think.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I didn't ride because, well, I'm tired of running all over the place and needed a break this weekend. Besides, the Masters was on.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I didn't ride today because I'm not sure where Spring is, and the footing is hard and slick, even on the trails!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't ride yesterday because my boyfriend begged me to go paintballing with him and, like the good girlfriend I am (despite what his mother says), I dragged my fat butt out there and participated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

No excuses for me today. I'm getting my sorry butt out there today no matter what! It's absolutely gorgeous out.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm riding today, but not my horse. DH just asked if I would accompany him whilst he goes running on my bike. No time to do both after work.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm not riding today because I was cleaning my house for my mom to visit. And we are just starting my girl so I like having my husband out with me. Tomorrow is game on though!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> I would have gone with a lame old *'too much* *snow - no place to get out'* excuse but yours is much more inventive.:lol:


^ See bolded remarks from yesterday that apply today and will probably be applicable for the remainder of the month at this rate.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

... still working...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Well I did ride and regretted it because its so windy stuff was blowing everywhere and stupid horses are still a bit sharp after their winter break and every spook was an excuse to ping around the ménage or have a bucking fit - all my good intentions at the start to ride a few times a week just fizzled out.
Not sure which bit of me now aches the most
Cant believe that we already have blackfly around
Oh the joys of life in CT


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

My horse is injured, a tad lame. Didn't even see him this weekend! Instead I went and helped teach calves to suck an udder. :shock: and we started work on cleaning the dank wet barn. Ugh snow. 

Spring *might* appear.. looks like warmer temps are thinking about arriving. :lol:


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

It's sort of refreshing to know I'm not the only one who doesn't get to ride as much as I would like. It seems like all winter I was spending my riding time getting hay for my horses. I was determined to ride this weekend in the beautiful spring weather, and of course, I had an allergy/asthma attack. It seems like there's always some lame excuse.


----------



## dnabbody (May 14, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> I didn't ride today because my horse needed a day off :wink:


Ha! I'm with you! My boy gets ridden at least 4-5 days a week. Trainer & riding buddy are gone all week, so I figure we can be lazy. 
I'm meeting them at the Nat'l Reining Breeders Cup show this weekend, so my boy had better be ready for when I get back and am all excited after watching those guys ride!:lol:

Besides, I rarely ever get laundry folded right out of the dryer due to riding all of the time! :wink:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

We have more snow right now than all the snow we got all Winter. 

I didn't ride because all the roads are closed! Literally... I have to go pas the police checkpoint, PROVE I live locally and have a d*mn good excuse for being on the road if I want to get to the barn where my horse is. Thankfully my friend where he's boarded is taking care of him and the rest of the horses for me.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Worked on cleaning the barn, AGAIN


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

I didn't ride today because I am a week and a half away from finals and all of my professors have decided that I have huge projects to do! So I am dividing my time between classes, school work, and the odd nap (no full nights sleep, just naps). Until May 1st when I am done with school and heading out to my job to be barn manager and camp (squee!) Horse Forum is how I will be getting my horsey fix =P


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

It was a lovely day! My excuse for not riding is that my horses are 3 1/2 hours away. 
I'll hopefully get a ride in sometime this week with a riding lesson. 
My last lesson was really good. Even when I got stuck in my riding instructor's driveway and her husband and father-in-law had to come push me out. Gotta love driving a little car!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Won't be riding today because I need to get some rotted, nail filled lumber out of the pasture behind mine so it will be safe to turn my horses out on it. It will be dark by the time I'm done with that, feeding and working with a couple of them on ground work. Maybe just maybe I can get some time in this weekend to ride.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well I was going to today but of course living in a valley that is all dirt it has decided to be non stop windy. Got out yesterday and planned to again today but being sand blasted and fighting wind just isn't my cup of tea when I'm already getting sick haha. So evil wind go away or at least settle down enough to 'safely' ride.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

No more excuses for me. Working my 4 year old as soon as I get home then a riding lesson on my fat old mare this evening


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Where is GH? I wanna hear her excuse for not riding. I like to get on peop's cases for not riding, I am the Ride Nazi online and in person! I didn't ride both horses today because I had a hair appointment before work, only enough time to ride one and do chores, then leave for the day.


----------



## 5Bijou5 (Mar 16, 2013)

I just rode today but haven't ridden at all this past week because my horse needed his feet done. He is used to being ridden almost every night. WOO energy!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

GH is here, been busier than heck, well not really, have a small window of opportunity to ride each day, and so far, Monday had to go to town, Tuesday thawed early, Wednesday slept in.

This morning no excuses, so up early, ground frozen, perfect. Catch Emmy, groom her, decide just to practice her loading, and she decided that she wasn't going on, serve me right for asking an Arab to do something that she knows how to do well enough Then in the middle of that she caught me full in the Boob with a flying kick:shock:, my own fault for being in the wrong place at the wrong time, but still, OUCH. 

By the time we had finished doing loading, which she did fine in the end, I just ground drove her for a while, including up the road and back, and she was very good. From being spooky and jumpy even next to me, she is now calmly walking out in front love her.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^^ Girlllllllllllllll, you have a lot of snow left on the ground, :shock:


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

dnabbody said:


> Besides, I rarely ever get laundry folded right out of the dryer due to riding all of the time! :wink:


Omg the story of my life...LOL. Luckily I live alone except when my bf comes to visit every few weeks so no one can see my laundry just sitting in the laundry basket all week or be bothered when it gets left in the dryer for a few extra days because I don't have time to get to it haha!! Also lucky I have this all in one washer dryer...so I just put my clothes in...they get washed, then dried, and whenever I get around to it I get them out and have clean clothes again woot! I'd be doomed if I had to remember to switch them from washer to dryer.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

TOLD you, here is a pic on the same bit of road



Taken from down in the ditch that is under all that snow.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i wont be riding today because my back is in freaking knots. did to much lifting yesterday, and then rode a bucking draft horse.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I will not be riding today because I'll have no time left after doctoring Boo, feeding all of them and then doing ground work with one of them.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I won't be riding today because of the darn weather.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Didn't ride today because Spice had an abcess two days ago and was dragging her leg. Now she's not lame but her leg is swollen and hot, and because of the abcess most of her heel fell off and she's tender on anything but softest ground. At least the abcess had burst but the vet cost a lot and my wallet hurts.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

... still working... LOL

When will May come????


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Gh still hasn't sent me that horse, it rained and I groomed a killer schnoodle, then I accidentally hit my foot on the bottom of the door barefoot and I think a bone in the top of my foot may be broken.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Today I didn't ride because I have a test and a quiz tomorrow that I, "studied," for.


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

^ I know the feels


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I didn't ride because my lessons are on Wednesdays


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a rather boring excuse.... homework!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I rode my mare today and I LOVE her. Hauled out to the arena, lunged her, then ground drove her, then hopped on her, she was hotter than a hot thing, so walked and walked and walked, around cones, changing direction, until she got so bored that she came right down and was striding around the arena relaxed on a long rein. Once she did that I called it a day and hopped off, she is such fun.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^My job here is done now, lol.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

I didn't ride today, because I sent my horse to the trainer's. Now I'm just "patiently" waiting for him to get back in 30 days. I feel like I'm such a boring person without my horse...I have absolutely nothing to do.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well there is a good reason why I didn't ride today, it was windy, really cold, snow blowing in the wind, Oh and it is a bit hard to get to the barn, they boys are getting the seeder field ready..right in front of the barn, and my trailer is there to, so I can't get to my kit.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I did, I did, I DID ride today!  FINALLY! I spent over two hours just doing maintenance - grooming & feet, include soak time for two feet and then went for a quick bareback ride on the trails. Maybe 1/2 hour, but still... it was a ride! And she was a bit full of herself, of course... lack of attention + windy day + no saddle = PAY ATTENTION!

Of course, that means tomorrow is all work and no play. :-( I will remember today when I'm working tomorrow.


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

I was planning on riding. But I was helping a little girl put a bit in her horse's mouth. The horse was chewing on the bit a lot. I checked the mares wolf teeth and yep so sharp it sliced by finger so deep my husband took me to the ER. I did put my hackamore and my saddle on the little girl's horse so she could ride before I left. I'll ride twice as long tomorrow.


----------



## Seven Red Roses (Sep 12, 2012)

I didn't ride today because my mare has an abscess in her right fore at the heel. It is MUCH better than it was yesterday though, but I am still anxious for the dang thing to burst so she can get on with healing. Over the past few months, it has been one thing or another putting either my mare or me out of commission in turn, and it's getting old! Ah, well, we will ride again soon . . .


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I couldn't ride today because I had the chiropractor out to both horses this morning so i thought I had better let them rest it off.

That and I'm also severely lacking motivation for life right now, so riding just feels like a huge chore to me. Which is definitely not normal by the way, considering "normal" for me is to have several horses in hard work at once, even though it's winter and gets dark by 6pm. Ugh... motivation, where you run away to?? D:


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

My usual excuse for not riding is that I didn't get farm chores done in time (except on rare occasions, I don't ride until chores are finished.)

Howèver, yesterday I probably could have gotten them done in plenty of time if I hadn't kept sneaking back into the house to watch Rolex cross country.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I didn't ride today because I'm too tired...I've been waking up at 5 in the morning for the last couple days (yes, thats early for me) to go to the barn before school. Then a show yesterday.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I didn't ride today because I don't feel like hiking to the top of the back pasture to find my horse..who I may have to chase around again.

It's too muddy for me to be chasing, lol. I'd rather not lose a boot and/or fall on my face/***.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I might still go!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

If I rode today, my horse would need water wings. Or swim fins. Stupid rain.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Water wing needed here, we got flooded today from the melt water.

In two hours we went from this










to this










and now we look like


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't ride today because (and my surgeon has nothing to do with it, I swear) I'm on FOAL WATCH!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sideways sleet and howling wind


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> I didn't ride today because (and my surgeon has nothing to do with it, I swear) I'm on FOAL WATCH!!!


Oh waiting for pics!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I was busy riding my broom...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Oh waiting for pics!


Hopefully soon! LOL


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I have the flu. For the third time this year. What gives?


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

I couldn't ride today because my mare decided to mess her leg up pretty bad no idea how it happen there is nothing in the pasture we could find that would cause that no brush or barbed wire total mystery have no idea how it happen. So now its all swollen and yucky but thank god no serious damage was done and my 2 yr old filly is not broke and to young to ride, so that's why I couldn't ride today.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yesterday - worked and celebrated the end of tax season!!! Today - recovered from the celebration and ran errands.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yuk Tiff hope she heals up soon.

Still not riding due to the wonderful combination of snow and floods, and walking around in it has caused my knee to swell and hurt......it had better get over that:twisted:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Because my parents are in the process of divorcing and I have no gas money to escape the chaos o.o


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I started planting my garden today, coulda and wanted to ride. But them dang veggies ain't gonna do the work for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

i didnt ride today because it was cold and windy allday! and then sprinkled, went and fed miover and guess what SUN CAME OUT!, but i think miover deserves 2 days off! as hes been such a good boy this week!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Didn't ride yesterday because it was the one day my boyfriend is more important than my horse, lol. Anniversary time. 

I'll be darned if I don't head up today though!  Sunny and dry out, lol.

I'm hoping my regional manager says something else to me so I can justify quitting during my two week notice, haha. And have more time with my mare. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Didn't ride yesterday due to doing groundwork with one of the unbroke horses in my herd. 
won't ride today due to rain moving in and needing to get caught up on pasture maintenance. Yep, wheel barrow and shovel to scoop up the poop and haul it over too the main storage pile.


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

I didn't ride today because I had classes all morning.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I haven't ridden my horse for a few days as he had some hock injections on Monday & vet said to give him 5 days off, then ride, lots & lots. Was raining like crazy today, but I rode hubby's horse. I have a full length Aussie oilskin, I stayed dry, horse looked like a drowned rat however.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I haven't rode today because... I'M WAITING FOR MY NEW PONY!!!!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I haven't rode today because... I'M WAITING FOR MY NEW PONY!!!!
> :lol: :lol:


 Is that all we get? Please tell me more


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

jaydee said:


> Is that all we get? Please tell me more


Well.... It's a mare - liver chestnut sabino. With a Pali colt. 
Should be here in about 3 1/2 hours!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Because my horse still has a torn suspensory!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Well.... It's a mare - liver chestnut sabino. With a Pali colt.
> Should be here in about 3 1/2 hours!


 So exciting and after everything this must be so wonderful for you
Hope you're going to start a thread with pics and progress - cant really hijack this one any more!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I didn't ride today because....

I have an intercostal strain. It is freakishly painful!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

jaydee said:


> So exciting and after everything this must be so wonderful for you
> Hope you're going to start a thread with pics and progress - cant really hijack this one any more!!


For sure I will.  
Finally nice to have some good for a change, definitely!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> For sure I will.
> Finally nice to have some good for a change, definitely!


True that, can't wait to see the pics.

I won't be riding today because I was sitting on the back of the pick up truck last night, and when I slid off, not jumped, not stepped down, but just gently slid from sitting to upright I hurt my knee again, there are no polite words to explain it, so just "OUCH", and "oh dear that wasn't meant to happen"


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not riding today because although my mare lunged sound today, she's been lame with horrible bruising on her left front for almost 2 weeks and I'm not risking another 2 weeks lol

So we get to work on giving to pressure with a loose lead dragging and get a bath to make her all purdy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I didn't ride today because I fell on one arm a few weeks ago (not horse related) and I'm being referred to a hand specialist/orthopaedic surgeon... Brilliant -_-


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I didnt ride today as Dee was inseminated two weeks ago and we are hoping she is pregnant


----------

